# Computer crashes playing World of warcraft



## gregberg (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok let me start off by saying I am not the smartest in the world when it comes to computers so some of this might sound a little dumb when you see this (please forgive me).

Not sure if this is even relevant or not but for the last few months every once in a while i would get really strange images and distorted graphics while playing. Here is a sample screen shot. For those of you that do not play World of warcraft the whole area should be the color of the top of the pillars and not have the little signs on the bottom of the pillars











Now that would only happen like every once in a blue moon so I just figured I needed to lower the video settings and move on and it worked for a little while then all of a sudden last week it started just freezing up all together and I would have to reboot computer to be able to do anything at all. Now any time I try to play world of warcraft with in 5-10 minutes my whole computer freezes up and I can not do anything at all short of hitting the reset button.

I have formatted my computer, Replaced video card, Upgraded all my drivers to the latest versions, Done multiple memory tests. Now all kinds of strange stuff is happening like this morning when I booted up my computer my desktop resolution was different and it was distorted and fuzzy. I had to reset all of my display settings and then I got a windows error popup saying my nv4_disp display driver was not working properly and to save my work and reboot. Anyone have any clue where to go from here?? I am so lost.

system info:
winxp sp3 pro
AMD Athlon(tm) 64x2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
2.00GHZ,2.00 GB of RAM
nvidia GeForce gt 440


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Straight up artifacting there. It can be the result of poor voltages, bad components, or overheating. Can you tell us the motherboard type and power supply?


----------



## gregberg (Jul 17, 2011)

ebackhus said:


> Straight up artifacting there. It can be the result of poor voltages, bad components, or overheating. Can you tell us the motherboard type and power supply?



it is a foxxconn k8m890m2mb-rs2h
400 watt powersupply.


Since I have made this post it will no longer work at all. I hear it booting up all everything but no signal to monitor. I am wondering if it could possibly be the vid card slot on the motherboard? Also when it boots up now it is no longer making the short beep like it used to do. The only way I can tell it is booting up at all is listening to the fans kicking on and all my silly neon lights kicking on.


I was thinking that it was overheating also so I have it opened up and have the 3 computer fans inside running fine also have put a circulating fan in a position where it is blowing strait into it on the motherboard and still nothing  I swear I think my pc is haunted


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You're underpowered pretty badly there.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello, don't mean to intrude but as suggested above your power supply is not able to provide enough for your system. 

On the power supply, you need good amount of amp on the +12V rail. You can see it on the label on the device what is listed.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You are causing damage to the graphics card and possibly the whole system running on a 400w psu. You should be running atleast a 650w psu preferably a good make i.e seasonic, corsair or xfx.

If you continue to try and use your system with that psu then you have a very good chance of total catastrophic hardware damage.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

not to mention your CPU is bottlenecking the GPU


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

-WOLF- said:


> not to mention your CPU is bottlenecking the GPU


yep good point. Always a good idea to get reviews of hardware before putting them together then you can be almost sure that bottlenecking wont happen.


----------

